# Edy's Central American Cichlids.



## EdyO (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guy's,

Would like to share some vids of my cichlids with you.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Very nice, thank you EdyO.


----------



## Rob Olivier (Dec 25, 2016)

Beautiful fish Edy! :thumb:


----------



## SherLar (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice looking fish. What size are your tanks?


----------



## EdyO (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks guy's.

The melanura tank is approximatly 700 gallon and the thorichthys tank 270 gallon


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Great Thorichthys tank, shame we cant get Passionis here in Oz.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

Do the thorichthys species ever cross breed?

Great aquascapes by the way, very natural looking..


----------



## EdyO (Nov 14, 2016)

illy-d said:


> Do the thorichthys species ever cross breed?
> 
> Great aquascapes by the way, very natural looking..


Thanks and no they have not cross breed. 
I started with a group of meeki 2-3 years ago and selected the pairs with best bonding and now i am doing the same with the pasionis.
Think that they are now close to 1 year old.
I'am not sure if they will cross breed when the grow up together, probably will when not provided with enough females. lol


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Great looking setups, thanks for sharing! About how old are the Thorichthys? Mine seem to grow so slowly!


----------



## EdyO (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks Chris.
The meeki are about 3-4 years old and the pasionis 1-2 years old i think.

A little patience is required to grow them out proper. Just keep doing weekly (big) water changes and feed them multiple times a day(small amounts)


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Love the thorichthys we don't have the Passionis here in Oz.


----------

